# NOVATEC 30 wheelset- Anybody tried?



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dear Guys,

Im thinking a lot about new gravel/cx bike and look like KONA MAJOR JAKE is one of few fitting for us tall guys

BUt Im wondering about those stock wheels which are ''NOVATEC 30 disc''

MAJOR JACK is most expensive version of this model so I have expeted some better wheels but I m not sure completly about them and thair quality.

Have anybody tried them ?


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nobody know NOVATEC 30 wheels set ?


----------



## yz_jogi (Sep 29, 2013)

*pretty descent*

Hi, this may be a late answer but hopefully helps other people. I was also searching for this Novatec Thirty wheelset user review but have not found anything about it. I bought the bike equipped with it anyway.

It is a centerlock disc version on a BMC Roadmachine. I took it off and weighted about exact 2000 gramms. Which is not light but not disturbing my ride at least. The build quality is pretty good, the spokes are straight headed. The hubs roll very good, I have experience with much higher end wheelsets but they roll awesome. When standing out and sprinting they are stiff, I am a quite heavy guy with 90 kgs. The stiffness could be caused by the thru axles, which are absolute must haves on my list on road bikes from now.

They say it is tubeless ready. I haven't had the chance yet to prove that. With 19mm measured internal rim width it must be a joy to ride. My 28mm tyres measure 29mm on it, so it is a small size up. It is not measured size, but the tyre is not so cramped on the rim, they feel very natural.

The cons may be the fair bit of more weight that I would love to have. I really like the 1700 - 1800 g wheelsets behaviour. 
Other only asthetic con is the rim is actually comes form the same mold as the rim brake version as a bit of rim brake surface edge, which is not machined, but the shape is a little bit off. It is only the looks and could forgive for such a cheap wheelset.

Ohh and rear hub sound wise I would expect the real Novatec clamping but no. The sound character is right but very quiet as Shimano.

All in all this a 200USD wheelset, feels pretty good, and gives you all the new industry standards. I would always choose this over Shimano r500 or similar.



lukas1 said:


> Nobody know NOVATEC 30 wheels set ?


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

No experience with the wheelset but I've used Novatec hubs for a while and I like them. Decent rear hub with 4 sealed bearings and easy to service. Only had one issue with a freehub that broke on an older model but they've been updated since then. Parts are easy to get and fairly cheap. I wouldn't worry about about them. You can get parts here: Wheel Parts-FREEHUBS 10SPD


----------

